# surf in south



## jenhanjo

Hey-I know theres surf down south spropoli etc-is the water warm enough to surf without a wet suit anywhere in Italy?


----------



## DanT99

jenhanjo said:


> Hey-I know theres surf down south spropoli etc-is the water warm enough to surf without a wet suit anywhere in Italy?


I think wherever you find a current and some sun, you will be happy in Italy! The further south you go, in theory will be warmer. Anyway unless you go in winter you wont have a problem!


----------



## jenhanjo

Thanks-I'll be there sept/oct


----------



## DanT99

jenhanjo said:


> Thanks-I'll be there sept/oct


Good one, I hope you have a great trip. If you are a really keen surfer, one of the top spots to get to is Biarritz (atlantic coast) but might be a bit of a trek from where you are headed. ps if you already knew about Biarritz, sorry, but worth mentioning in case.


----------



## jenhanjo

yea-I know someone who's from there-I'm keen but not as good as that wave-I'll be looking for the long goofeyfoot wave!!


----------



## DanT99

whats the long goofeyfoot wave?!


----------



## jenhanjo

That's inSpropoli-Italys longest wave-and if it runs left(as you're standing onit)and your facing it you are a goofy foot!!!


----------



## DanT99

jenhanjo said:


> That's inSpropoli-Italys longest wave-and if it runs left(as you're standing onit)and your facing it you are a goofy foot!!!



Thanks for educating me! I am sorry - if I go near the sea its only to paddle, surfing I would lose my contact lens and drown in about 30 seconds, so safest I stick to watching Point Break and pretending...!


----------



## jenhanjo

You're not the first to call me crazy-they're coming out with point break 2 soon so be very careful!!


----------



## jenhanjo

hey-I was on a surf forum and they said the area between Rome and Napoli was dirty and full of mafiosa!!-and SCicilly was even worse-what does that mean,they gonna steal my daughter and sell her??I know they wont want me !


----------



## DanT99

I can believe the coast may be a bit grubby...I have been along parts of it and its fairly disappointing (rocky etc) but not sure about the mafiosa part! as you get closer to naples you may find (lets say diplomatically) something slightly more in that vein! Sicily however is beautiful...I wouldnt suggest the coast immediately near Palermo (but then I havent even seen it) but the rest of the island was great! I dont know where the best surfing spots are tho...but sicily has an undeserved rep...I was really surprised how nice it was.


----------



## jenhanjo

Thanks!-That may change our plans-I've always wanted to go to sciclly but wasn't 'cos of that rep-if we have time I'm going.


----------



## DanT99

jenhanjo said:


> Thanks!-That may change our plans-I've always wanted to go to sciclly but wasn't 'cos of that rep-if we have time I'm going.



Good luck with whatever you decide! At the very least, the island has good looking people, great food and wine...and lots of sun! If thats not enough there is also an active volcanoe to go and see!


----------



## jenhanjo

I've also heard its more expensive in Italy than say-France?


----------



## DanT99

jenhanjo said:


> I've also heard its more expensive in Italy than say-France?


Actually on the whole I would say not...but even that is quite general and depends on where you go...If you sit down in St marks square (Venice) and havea coffee, expect to pay about 15 euros for the pleasure....whilst if you buy one in the countryside, about 1.5 euros...eat a meal in the Cote d'Azur of France and pay a fortune...both countries have the euro and on the whole there isnt much disparity that I have noticed.


----------



## jenhanjo

Thanks-I'm just hoping for a few little waves and some good coffee before we jump on the ferry to Greece-Last time I was there was '89 so i'm sure it's a little more-Haven't even seen a euro yet!!


----------



## DanT99

Well I reckon you wont be disappointed! even the euros are fun to look at once you get used to them! It took the Italians and Spanish ages before they stopped counting in Lire and pesetas I remember!


----------



## jenhanjo

Yes I can imagine the Greeks in their villages thinking they were being jipped and holding on to their Dracs!!I lived there for 3 years before I move to Florida-kinda wish I was back so we shall see!!Ther's no waves in Greece at all so Italy is the next choice-'corse my girl has to finish high school too-this trip is to scout- and relax too!!


----------



## luiss_in_basilicata

Hey there. living in Basilicata and there are gorgeous spot around here, in Calabria, Sicilia and Puglia.
For more info, please check the web-site:

surfers.it/
surfcorner.it/
surfingitalia.org/

Some of them are in italian so.....

Good luck and "AGARRA LA HONDA"! AHAHAH I am not sure about the spelling but the meaning is clear.....


----------



## jenhanjo

Hi Luiss-spiacente no parlano Italiano!!So making that my target-can I get away without a wet suit in sept/oct??Thats pretty far south should be warm right??!!


----------



## luiss_in_basilicata

jenhanjo said:


> Hi Luiss-spiacente no parlano Italiano!!So making that my target-can I get away without a wet suit in sept/oct??Thats pretty far south should be warm right??!!


The sea temperature in that period is around 18 °C - 20°C (64.4 °F - 68 °F): the outside temperature is around 23°C - 25°C (73.4 °F - 77 °F), depending by the season. If it has been an hot spring-summer, the sea temperature may change as well as the outside temperature. Normally that's the average temperature in that period!


----------



## jenhanjo

Thanks luissNow -you being from there-whatya think of Scicilly-surf wise and otherwise!!??


----------



## luiss_in_basilicata

Sicily is great....good spots as well puglia, calabria and some sides of basilicata....go for it and agarra la honda!


----------



## jenhanjo

Cool dude -i'll be there and agarra your honda too!!!


----------

